# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj të blej një i-Phone

## BlooD_VenoM

Me duhet te blej nje cel Apple iPhone..Ka ndonjeri nga ju ose me sakt e shet ndonjeri nga ju...

----------


## benseven11

Te kushton shume.Pervec blerjes duhet te paguash per dy vjet kontrate sherbimi me ATT.Ai qe e shet mbyll kontraten me Att.Nqs eshte para afatit paguan gjobe.Ai qe e blen kerkohet te hape kontrate me ATT(ne Amerike) ose sherbim telefonik te autorizuar nga Apple per europen.Kontrata eshte 2 vjet qe do te thote te paguash 24 muaj me nje cmim fiks te caktuar nga kompania e telefonit qe te cbllokosh tel dhe besh telefonata.Plus taksat...Shkon shume
Edhe po te shkosh ne dyqan ta blesh pervec cmimit te telefonit qe paguan do te kerkojne te plotesosh,firmosesh kontrate dhe paguash per dy vjet dhe te jepet pastaj numri i telefonit dhe e cbllokojne.

----------


## BvizioN

Mund te blesh me nje shume perafersisht £300, version 8GB (ketu ne UK) te zhbllokuar qe te punojme me te gjitha rrjetet. Behet fjale per versionin e kaluar dhe jo kete te fundit 3G i cili del ne shitje me 11 Korrik.

Une personalisht nuk kam, keshtu qe nuk shes. Kam apple itouch 16GB  per ta shitur ne ebay por per kete sma merr mendja qe je i interesuar.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sa e shet zim....

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Sa e shet zim....


O xhek , mba ate nokian e tipit (t u l l)?? Ky 16 g kush e di sa ben???

----------


## BvizioN

I fundit, 3G nga apple (16 GB ) ne ebay mbi £700 dhe i zhbllokuar.

Meqe po flasim per iphone, nje Sayn Design i ketij telefoni shitet  ne ebay VETEM $8,500.00 !! Pikerisht ky ne foton me poshte......



Ajo qe kam une eshte ipod, itouch 16gb dhe jo telefon. Ka pjesen me te madhe te programeve qe permban telefoni, sebashku me google maps, email, kohe, you tube, safari, etj. Por nuk ka ndonje menyre si te besh tregti me juve ne Shqiperi per arsye se posta Shqiptare nuk eshte hiq e sigurte!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

vetem 8,500,00$ axa.Nice nice.Faleminderit per info Zim...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me mire blen nji laptop.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ose rri nje nat ne dubai ne hotel me 7 yje lol...

----------


## Apollyon

i-phone do jete gjithmone si telefon i dyte. Nokia ka vendin e pare, sado qe i-phone mundohet ta konkuroje, me shume e kan ber si celular per videogame se sa per te fol.

ps; prit edhe i cike, se do dale i-phone ne mase, do e gjesh me 195 euro.

----------


## lumi123

a  ka mundsi te  porosis edhe une nje iphone te  me vij nga amerika  une per  momentin jam ne kosov   te dielen do te shkoi ne angli  kam per te qendruar 2 muaj  ,    per keta dy muj kisha pas deshir qe te kthehem me nje iphone me at qmimin qe  shitet ne amerik 200 dollar ose ket iphonin e ri 3g 290 dollar  ,  nese nuk kam keqkuptuar  ndonje gje  me ket  per qmime

----------


## brooklyn2007

Te dashur bashkekombas te painformuar e te nderuar. Iphone me $200 apo $300 nuk ka neper dyqane, pervec dyqaneve te hajduteve qe mund ti gjesh edhe me $150. Me $199, blen Iphonin e ri qe del ne 11 Korrik dhe qe bashke me te duhet te blesh dhe planin telefonik ketu ne USA qe kushton 70-80 $/muaj per 2 vjet rresht. Pra me pak matematike, $80 shumezuar 24 muaj pagese + $199 telefoni = gjejeni vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lumi123

> Te dashur bashkekombas te painformuar e te nderuar. Iphone me $200 apo $300 nuk ka neper dyqane, pervec dyqaneve te hajduteve qe mund ti gjesh edhe me $150. Me $199, blen Iphonin e ri qe del ne 11 Korrik dhe qe bashke me te duhet te blesh dhe planin telefonik ketu ne USA qe kushton 70-80 $/muaj per 2 vjet rresht. Pra me pak matematike, $80 shumezuar 24 muaj pagese + $199 telefoni = gjejeni vete


kuuu qfar shire e madhe po dilka   ,  , ska shanca me ble une asi telefoni 2119 dollar

----------


## BvizioN

Tregu i zi eshte alternativa e dyte per ata qe nuk u pelcen te jene te lidhur ne nje kontrate. Edhe pse Apple supozon se telefoni i saj 3G nuk do e shkele tregun e zi, ky telefon tregtohet ne kete moment qe shkruaj, domethene 13 dite pa dalur zyrtarisht ne shitje te pergjitheshme. Dhe mos ngaterroni £ me $ sepse kane shume ndryshim nga vlera. 

Por edhe kjo alternative nuk ka ndonje ndryshim dramatik ne lidhje me koston....keshtu qe mos u nzitoni.

Apollyon, Nokia ka dekada ne kete biznes. Telefoni i pare mobile nga Nokia - Mobira Cityman 900, eshte prodhuar ne vitin 1982 ndersa telefoni i pare nga Apple eshte prodhuar vetem vitin e kaluar. Nokia prodhon perafersisht 30-50 modele telefonesh ne vit, shumica e te cileve jane dezanjime te rendomta. Apple vetem me nje telefon e beri boten qe te ktheje koken dhe te ngelet e mahnitur nga teknologjia e re qe prezantuan. Telefonet mobile tash me nuk jane thjesht nje aparature qe e perdor per thirrje telefonike por nje aparature multimedia me nje variacion mundesish dhe funksionesh. Suksesi i apple me telefonin e pare te tyre flet vete. Ka te beje kjo me startegjine e pa arritshme te Apple ne marketim apo me cilesine dhe teknologjine e saj? Koha do ta tregoje. Per nga tekologjia, apple do ngelet gjithmone disa vite perpara nga markat e tjera.

----------


## FierAkja143

MorDor *razor z3* motorola shes un nese je i interesuar me thuaj se me ka nxir jeten


ps. iphonet nuk jan gje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une kerkoj iPhone....Firake ca ti bej une razrit tend ta shartoj me n70 tim qe te dali Apple iPhone lol...E ca eshte me i mire ky qe del ne 11 korrik,..Kush ma gjen nje mua me 200$ qe te punoje ne SHQIPERI<....

----------


## elijsa

Kam une nje IPHONE 16 Gb per ta shitur. E kam blere 500 Euro para 1 muaji dhe e shes 400 Euro. Kush eshte i interesuar te njoftoje me mesazh. Momentalisht punon ne shqiperi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

300 Po deshe elisja...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe nje gje cdo iphone punon me kartat eagle ose amc ose vodafone te shqiperise???

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

300 Euro po deshe elisija... :i habitur!: :k:w

----------

